# Batch color changing tool?



## PieceKeepr (Jan 12, 2012)

I hope it's OK to ask a question here ...

What is a good program/tool to use to change the color of multiple .png files all at once? I am trying to convert a blue theme to a different color and have tried FastStone Image Viewer but it doesn't do what I need. It changed the entire stat_sys_wifi_signal_2_fully.png to the new color even though only the bottom half should convert. When previewing the new images it also looks like the transparent background was replaced with a white background and when I opened the image in gimp the background was indeed white instead of transparent.

I know I could change the color with gimp but I'd have to do them one at a time and unfortunately I don't have the time or patience to modify them one at a time. Thanks for any help.

Sent from my ThunderSheded Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lmt1979 (Jul 1, 2011)

PieceKeepr said:


> I hope it's OK to ask a question here ...
> 
> What is a good program/tool to use to change the color of multiple .png files all at once? I am trying to convert a blue theme to a different color and have tried FastStone Image Viewer but it doesn't do what I need. It changed the entire stat_sys_wifi_signal_2_fully.png to the new color even though only the bottom half should convert. When previewing the new images it also looks like the transparent background was replaced with a white background and when I opened the image in gimp the background was indeed white instead of transparent.
> 
> ...


I'd love to know if you get an answer, I've gotten really good with the keystrokes in Paint.net but that's a pita...Would love a better way to do this.


----------



## PieceKeepr (Jan 12, 2012)

I finally did get an answer. I was directed toward Paint.net and it is a great tool to use to do the color changes. You can get it here ... http://www.getpaint.net/ It's fairly simple and straightforward to use, just make sure you set the bit depth to "automatic" in the save dialog or the icons look horrible. I used the recolor tool but I'm sure there are other ways to do it also.

To automate the process this macro recorder was recommended to me (http://www.jitbit.com/macro-recorder/) and it works great. Set it to record button presses and mouse clicks, but not mouse movement. Open Paint.net, or any other program you want to automate, so that it is in maximized. That way the software buttons and the icons you are changing will always be in the same place on the screen. Next start recording the macro and work through one complete color changing operation including saving the new image file and closing the one you are working on. Once you have the entire operation recorded you can go back and edit the time delay between button presses, release, mouse clicks etc. I used as many key combo functions as possible just to make the macro as reliable as possible. I found that a delay of about 100ms is fine for presses/releases and if a new dialog window was opening I went 200ms and it ran on my computer with no problem at all. Obviously you'll have to dial those numbers in for your machine.

When you have the macro complete, save it, and then drag all of the files you want to modify into the Paint.net window and drop them. Maximize the window again and go into the Macro Recorder settings and set the replay times number to equal how many files you have. Click the Play button on the Macro Recorder and away it goes. I found the recorder to be flawless as long as I didn't get to aggressive with shortening the delay times.

If you decided you want to record a tutorial for someone you can use the Macro Recorder to track mouse movement also. There are settings to interrupt the playback if the mouse is moved (I unchecked it) and a setting to block mouse and keyboard input during playback, but personally I would be careful with that one.

I attached my macro if you want to try it or use it for a guide. Rename it and remove the .txt from the end. Let me know how it goes or if you need any help.


----------

